# Turn Front Yard into an Edible garden without grass



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello friends,

I created a Front yard garden without grass.

Useful idea for edible garden too.

Easy to grow veggies in this area now.

Steps---> *My new front yard garden.*

Work in progress:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I did this to my back yard. It looks great .... so does yours. Question though ........ when ya out for the weekend watching hockey games, how do ya keep the neighbors from down the street from picking all of your taters, tmaters, and radishes?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

better check your local ordinances before you scrape off that sod - BOCA regs are followed everywhere ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Lodge is zoned Agricultural, our front and back yards are mostly raised bed gardens.

Since this picture, we've added 3 more stock tanks and some raised beds.
View attachment 20921


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Not much of a front yard size wise, but I've planted Pumpkins, Watermelons, Cantaloupe, Hubbard squash, Beats and Potatos in these planters.









Here I usually plant onions, maybe some flowers. Built the arbor and the stone wall also.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Front Yard







Back Yard


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I did this to my back yard. It looks great .... so does yours. Question though ........ when ya out for the weekend watching hockey games, how do ya keep the neighbors from down the street from picking all of your taters, tmaters, and radishes?


At my place it's land mines


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

preponadime said:


> Front Yard
> View attachment 20953
> 
> Back Yard
> View attachment 20961


Nice garden preponadime!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

preponadime said:


> At my place it's land mines


Your garden rocks.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Your garden rocks.


You like that here it is grown up


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I did this to my back yard. It looks great .... so does yours. Question though ........ when ya out for the weekend watching hockey games, how do ya keep the neighbors from down the street from picking all of your taters, tmaters, and radishes?


You give the dog the shotgun, duh!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

preponadime said:


> At my place it's land mines


AAAhhh now I have a legit excuse to dodge pooping scooping dootie. Nice one.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You give the dog the shotgun, duh!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Strangely enough our Boxer is not a fan of firearms. She knows exactly what they are capable of. She will get up and leave the room if we are even cleaning them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Strangely enough our Boxer is not a fan of firearms. She knows exactly what they are capable of. She will get up and leave the room if we are even cleaning them.


My last dog (god rest her soul) was the same way. I tried taking her shooting from the get go to get her use to it but she was having none of it. As soon as she saw a firearm she'd head for the truck to sleep.


----------

